# Homemade Loft Bed my DH made



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

I wanted to share a picture of the loft bed my DH made our DS. He just loves it. It has his desk, dresser, book shelves, and a hideaway all in ONE. We still have to stain the safety rail and ladder ran out of stain. LOL

What do you think? It may not be perfect, but I'm proud of him.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I like it! 

It has all the features of the top of the line factory built loft beds 
and I'll bet it is better constructed too.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

rabbitgeek said:


> I like it!
> 
> It has all the features of the top of the line factory built loft beds
> and I'll bet it is better constructed too.
> ...


It is definitely sturdy. My DH uses alot of screws and nails in anything he makes. We've got a 18 yr old girl in our church that's wanting one bad. I ask her, what will you do with it if you ever get married and she said take it with me. I believe my DH is going to do his best to make her one if she'll just help get the materials. Which isn't cheap. 

Thanks for your comment. Lord Bless YOU!!


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

That's really nice, I like it! What a blessing to have a husband who is talented and handy when it comes to making things. My DH is also very handy and I am so thankful for that.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

He did a fine Job....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love it. I've really liked that style.

I also love the built in beds that are like big closets with doors or curtains to close it in for you.

Congratulations on having a hubby that can build and will build like that.

Angie


----------

